
Can Electric Cars on the Highway Emulate Air-to-Air Refueling? - pross356
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/energy/batteries-storage/will-electric-cars-on-the-highway-emulate-airtoair-refueling
======
PaulHoule
I've always wondered if you could just hitch a trailer with a small gas engine
in it to an electric car if you really do have to drive it 1000+ mi by freeway
from time to time.

~~~
Libeste
It's plausible to do it just to do it, but you're better off just renting a
car.

